# Suggest a IEM around 600



## deepanshuchg (Jan 27, 2014)

Budget- 600

Will use it for watching tv series, movies, listening mostly bollywood/punjabi songs while travelling, in *Galaxy S3*

Requirements- *Good quality* as i will take it along daily in my bag to college.

Source- Galaxy S3


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

Es-18, using them currently, cant stretch more on how awesome they are
price-670


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 27, 2014)

+1 to es18


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 27, 2014)

How are Philips she 3590 compared to this?


----------



## sushovan (Jan 27, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> How are Philips she 3590 compared to this?



Nowhere close. I had used Panasonic HJE120 and SHE3590 hoping that they would be worthy replacement for my broken ES18 but I got disappointed. ES18 is simply the best  earphone money can buy upto 1k.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 28, 2014)

But still is there any other close to it in performance and cost less than 600 bucks? 
Actually have a very tight budget.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 28, 2014)

it's available at Rs. 640 at snapdeal. Its upto you whether you will save 50 bucks to compromise on quality or not.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2014)

I will probably go for this but how is the build quality of the es18?
As I will carry it daily in my bag build quality is one of the major factor I need to consider.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 31, 2014)

^ it comes with carry pouch. close your eyes and get it. ES18 (using since last 3 days and mindblown)


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2014)

There are  a lot of es 18 fans here. It will surely be a good buy then.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 31, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> There are  a lot of es 18 fans here. It will surely be a good buy then.


Go ahead.
For Slightly better sound quality & very good built consider Cowon EM1, but costs 800 INR


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 31, 2014)

^ or get ES18 & if you dont like there are many buyers here as you can read


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, and i know there are many sound magic fans in this forum. I also use the SM E30 and even though they cost 2000/-, their built quality sucks, they are quite flimsy and you will have to be very careful. I had mine replaced once in warranty and i took utmost care of them. But of course the sound quality when compared to the other companies in the same range is better if not all that great...Would i buy them again? Of course not. Just use them carefully...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 31, 2014)

SM E30, ES18 sound good but their build quality sucks big time, no doubt about that. At the same price, you can get T-Peos IEM which has been reviewed by someone on techenclave.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, Sound magic indeed have a very balanced sound..Only I wish they had better quality, they would have kicked most good names out of competition... The T-peos also are a good name as well, but my only concern with these foreign brands is the after sales...cant rely much on them IMO...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 31, 2014)

I am seeing all the IEMs in your signature are of foreign brands . Well if the Indian dealer is having good after sales support so there is no worries to try international brands. You can get T-Peos in India.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 31, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> I am seeing all the IEMs in your signature are of foreign brands . Well if the Indian dealer is having good after sales support so there is no worries to try international brands. You can get T-Peos in India.


Yeah they are foreign technically  Are the T-peos available here...I have only seen them on mp4nation?


----------



## sandynator (Jan 31, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> SM E30, ES18 sound good but their build quality sucks big time, no doubt about that. At the same price, you can get T-Peos IEM which has been reviewed by someone on techenclave.






which T- peos iem on par or better than soundmagic e30?


I was thinking of e30, if t peos better in sq then will buy it.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 31, 2014)

T peos are available with hifinage.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks for sharing


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2014)

So is there any alternative to es 18 in this range with better build quality even if I have to compromise a bit on performance.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 31, 2014)

get the es18, however use it carefully. Another better option is philips She3590....


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 31, 2014)

cowon em1


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2014)

820 on Flipkart. It is way our of my budget.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 31, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> 820 on Flipkart. It is way our of my budget.






Its 800 on official website.
Worth the money.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2014)

Id recommend ES 18 or PL11

BTW


> travelling in Galaxy S3


, the value of  a comma


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> , the value of  a comma





Edited


----------

